# problema de proteccion en amplificador de potencia



## MarianoVina (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola!
Tengo una amplificador de potencia que utilizo para pasar música a menudo. El mismo es de uso profesional, su potencia de salida es de 270W en 8 ohms y de 450W en 4 ohms. Eran fabricados en Argentina y ya tiene sus buenos años.
Hace un mes aproximadamente lo puse en marcha, ya que en poco tiempo tengo una fiesta y debo utilizarlo. A los 15 minutos aproximadamente de ponerlo en funcionamiento el canal derecho comenzó a emitir una lluvia, como si un electrolítico estuviese en fuga. Lo apagué y lo volví a encender, pero para sorpresa mía se activaba la proteccíon de ese canal. Desconecté el sistema de altavoces derecho y al encenderlo el canal no activa la protección, se acciona de manera normal. Pensando que eran los altavoces probé con varios, incluso prestados y el sintoma es el mismo: con carga se activa la protección. Una prueba que hice fué dejar el canal sin carga, encenderlo y luego conectar la carga, el resultado es que se escucha sonido con la lluvia del comienzo y la proteccion se activa erráticamente en tiempos dispares. Como primer medida hice un chequeo de las tensiones de alimentación, estan en +-70V parejas; repasé las soldaduras que me parecían frías, seguí probando y nada. Luego opté por cambiar los electrolíticos,diodos y resistencias a las que noté fuera de valor, quizás allí se generaba ese problema; pero la falla persistía. Desarmé toda la parte de potencia para medir transistor por transistor de potencia y así chequear que no hubiese ninguno en fuga o cortocircuito, está todo bien, no tienen problemas. para mayor tranquilidad cambié las 12 resistencias cerámicas por si habia alguna abierta o en cortocircuito. Seguí haciendo pruebas y la falla persiste, pero noté que a veces y segun como esté el nivel de entrada (volumen) la proteccion se activa o no, dejando escuchar sonido, pero siempre con la misma lluvia molesta. Segun me comentaron este amplificador de potencia tiene proteccion contra cortocircuito y para DC. Alguno me podría dar una ayuda para poder seguir buscando en donde se puede encontrar la falla? Se me acerca el día en que debo utilizarlo y no lo tengo preparado! 
Como dato puedo decir que la etapa de potencia es integramente formada por 12 transistores NPN MJ15024.

Saludos cordiales y muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar!

Mariano.


----------



## Chatovik (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola estimado colega, te recomiendo que tomes un seguidor de señales o la entrada de audio de algun equipo , y con un capacitor electrolitico en serie vayas siguiendo la señal de ese canal defectuoso hacia atrás en el circuito y vas a dar con el responsable....
Saludos...


----------



## bactering (Dic 2, 2007)

Un sistema que casi nunca falla es ir comparando tensiones. Tienes dos etapas esactamente iguales ¿Qué te impide ir midiendo en una y comparando con la otra?
¿El ruido es como de freir un huevo?
Igual es debido al relé de protección. Cuando los contactos estan mal provocan cosas así

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 2, 2007)

Tsmbien podria ser un transistor con fugas, lo mides con el tester y esta bien pero en realidad al aplicarle la tension permite el paso de una pequeña corriente.

Lo mismo que el compañero mide las tensiones deben ser identicas.

Sobretodo controla los transistores que gobiernan a los de potencia.

Otra prueba es acercar el soldador para calentar los transistores de baja potencia, solo ligeramente, con suerte el de las fugas te ara saltar la proteccion.


----------



## MarianoVina (Dic 2, 2007)

Por suerte he podido solucionar el problema gracias a su ayuda!
Siguiendo la señal con el osciloscopio pude notar que a la salida del relé de protección la señal salía con ruido,no así antes del mismo, por ende el problema hasta ese momento se encontraba en el relé. Luego de cambiarlo el ruido desapareció, pero la protección seguía activándose erráticamente. Los drivers que comandan los transistores de potencia estan en perfecto estado y revisé nuevamente todas las soldaduras. De la bornera que en la placa conecta con el sistema de altavoces salía una pista que por medio de una resistencia activa un transistor de baja potencia, el cual hace que la protección se active. El cambio de esa resistencia y ese transistor terminó de solucionar el inconveniente, midiendolo fuera de la placa no denotaba problema, pero quizas con tensión dejaba fugar corriente.

Muchas gracias amigos por su ayuda! realmente me dieron una gran mano para reparar esta nena

saludos cordiales!

Mariano


----------

